# i give up!



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Nothing I have done has cleaned the windows of this house on the outside. They are water spotted and as some of you know AZ cities have horrible water and that includes rainwater. I do not know what the Lord put it in but it will not come off the windows. I have tried; green, blue, white scrubbies, razor blades, white and red vinegar, CLR, windex, softscrub comet. I do not know what else to try. Am about to give it a go with oven cleaner and toilet bowl cleaner? Any advice (I want the windows to look nice when I list the house), sis


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

wow i have no idea....i used rubbing alcohol and vinegar with water and mine looked great.. but i do not live in az either.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

sis, are you sure it's actually mineral buildup? Any possible chance a light misting of something permanent got on there? A paint or a sealer of some sort? It would seem to me that if CRL or Limeaway doesn't do it, maybe it's something else, or, scratched?


----------



## haunted (Jul 24, 2011)

I think kerosene is supposed to remove water spots. I know my mother used it on our windows when I was a kid. She'd wipe the outside with kerosene and get it clean, then wash the kerosene off with soapy water because the kerosene made dust stick to the glass. It was always dusty in summertime. In the fall, she left the kerosene so the windows wouldn't frost up so much.


----------



## mjlitt (Apr 17, 2014)

I have used rubbing alcohol straight after the windows took a hit with pressure washing the house.


----------

